# Villager Sprites?



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Does anyone know a good rescource where i can get villager sprites from, to put in my signature, to show who lives in my town? ive looked all over, and i especially can't find one of Timbra.. if anyone could help that would be great!


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 7, 2013)

are ones about this size okay?? 

i can't remember which website i found them on (it was all in japanese and i found it through a link elsewhere) but i could put them in a .zip file and email it to you??


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

twerkstrider said:


> are ones about this size okay?? View attachment 6244
> i can't remember which website i found them on (it was all in japanese and i found it through a link elsewhere) but i could put them in a .zip file and email it to you??



Omgg yess they are so cute, i think i found the japanese website, but i couldnt find Timbra on it, because it was too confusing for me
It was on a website like this i think http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass/icon/chara/normal/bear/tantan.gif


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Omgg yess they are so cute, i think i found the japanese website, but i couldnt find Timbra on it, because it was too confusing for me
> It was on a website like this i think http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass/icon/chara/normal/bear/tantan.gif



aiya! that's the one! i translated it through some miracle and there's a .rar file you download and extract with all the pixels in it (such as the characters, fruit, fish, etc) alright!

so you scroll down and click the 6th bullet point that reads ZIP with some japanese characters next to it (on the left screen) and it'll open up a menu on the right hand side. 
if you only want the character icons, click the third option under the first heading (the third green zip folder down) or if you want all of them (like the fruit and stuff i mentioned before) click the very last green folder~


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Ooooh ive managed to work it out yay now i can have sprites on my signature :3


----------



## twerkstrider (Jul 7, 2013)

hooray!! maybe i should put a few kicks/shank sprites in my signature so we can match ;D hehehe!!


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 7, 2013)

OK, I know you found it, but it took me AGES to find that website again. XD  I went through heaps of Japanese AC blogs to get to it. 

They have more than just villager sprites. They have backgrounds and .gifs of every possible AC-related thing. Even Pav?'s feathers. 

Yes.

Pav?'s feathers.

It's so amazing.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Yay my signature has finally worked :3


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not working! When I click on Gizmodo's link it brings up a 404 not found page!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> It's not working! When I click on Gizmodo's link it brings up a 404 not found page!



Try this?
http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass/


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Try this?
> http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass/



Nope. I've tried 3 browsers. None of them are working.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

Benmjy said:


> Nope. I've tried 3 browsers. None of them are working.



Well the link works for me so?


----------



## Miggi (Jul 7, 2013)

Links don't work for me either


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> Well the link works for me so?



Could you email me the zip file? I'll PM you my email.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

What browser are you all using?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm using google chrome and it's not working.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

This is so odd, i'm using firefox and opera :s


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> This is so odd, i'm using firefox and opera :s



Same on firefox. I want them :'c


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 7, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Same on firefox. I want them :'c



Do the sprites show up on my signature?
if you tell me what villagers you could have, i could copy the images and make them onto a collage type thing like i did


----------



## wrathia (Jul 7, 2013)

It's not working for me either u ~ u
could I maybe get the zip file e-mailed?


----------



## JJarmon (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey.. is it alright if you send them to me too? My email is johnnyjarmon@gmail.com.  I'd really appreciate it!! Thank you.


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 7, 2013)

It doesn't work for me either. I can see the Sprites in your Signature.


----------



## Tmaxtx (Jul 7, 2013)

*Try this*

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 7, 2013)

^That works Thanks.


----------



## Solar (Jul 7, 2013)

Tmaxtx said:


> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/



OMG IT WORKED THANKS!!!


----------



## Florent (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello ! It did'nt work for me... :c sorry for my bad englisg, I'm french ^^


----------



## JellyBeans (Aug 20, 2013)

Tmaxtx said:


> http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A//ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/



That works


----------



## Miya902 (Dec 16, 2013)

Can someone Email me the zip file? I cant seem to access the website. I did before but not anymore. PM me if you can for my email..

edit: nevermind! I managed to get all but one of the zip files. Hopefully I got what I needed.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 16, 2013)

http://welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost
Tumblr post of it.


----------



## Miya902 (Dec 16, 2013)

oh thank you! =D


----------



## Ankhes (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for this from me as well.  I really want a decent sig.  That translator works so I just hope I can figure it out.  
Thanks for the thread and the help everyone provided here.


----------



## VioletsTown (Dec 17, 2013)

So, I know this is an old thread that's been revived, but I want to do a plug for Moonvale of Tumblr, who makes her villager sprites available for free (you can see some of them in my signature).  No, I'm not her friend nor her relative.    But I think she does an awesome job, and they are super cute.


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 18, 2013)

VioletsTown said:


> So, I know this is an old thread that's been revived, but I want to do a plug for Moonvale of Tumblr, who makes her villager sprites available for free (you can see some of them in my signature).  No, I'm not her friend nor her relative.    But I think she does an awesome job, and they are super cute.



I'm going to be using them for when i have a new town on my signature!
they're fab!


----------



## Macabre (Dec 24, 2014)

How do u save the pictures of the sprites?

Please pm me. Its hard to find thus.


----------



## Izze (Mar 9, 2016)

can someone give me a working link?? i tried the rehoessas one but i dont understand what to do can anyone perhaps tell me or give me a working link


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 9, 2016)

Izze said:


> can someone give me a working link?? i tried the rehoessas one but i dont understand what to do can anyone perhaps tell me or give me a working link



Try this: http://ouka.kuronowish.com/rehoeass2/


----------



## HylianEmiel (May 14, 2017)

Does anyone have the .ZIP file and can send it to me? The website is offline.


----------



## HylianEmiel (Oct 16, 2017)

HylianEmiel said:


> Does anyone have the .ZIP file and can send it to me? The website is offline.



Okay, I've found every sprite and I've put them in one .ZIP file! Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/brqzcvfqfszgbb5/Animal Crossing Sprites (Re.Hoeass).zip?dl=0

- - - Post Merge - - -



HylianEmiel said:


> Does anyone have the .ZIP file and can send it to me? The website is offline.



Okay, I've found every sprite and I've put them in one .ZIP file! Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/brqzcvfqfszgbb5/Animal Crossing Sprites (Re.Hoeass).zip?dl=0


----------



## Nenya (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi, did I already like your post? Sorry if I doubled up on that, but this is wonderful to have. Thanks for reviving this old post and for doing all that work! Some people don't like that, but I DO! The sprites are great! I even figured out how to unzip them, and that's saying a lot for me!


----------

